# The weirdest noise I have ever heard!



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

A few weeks ago I was coming in from feeding the goats and I heard this weird noice. I heard it several times. At first I though it was a dog but I will tell you a dog could not make this noise! It sounded like a cross between a cow mooing and a horn of some sort. It called several times and I know it came from an animal. It sounded up on the hill like 1/2 mile away from us. Dose anyone know what it could be?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

A cow blowing it's horn? :ROFL: 

Sorry, could it have been a cow that was giving birth or sick? They can sound real pitiful and kinda like you described. Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with ..Cinder....cows do make extremely weird noises... especially at calving time or in distress....It could of very well of been that..... :wink:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

the scary thing is that there ae no cows around in like the whole town! it sounded like a moose maybe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK ... it might of been a moose.... :wink: I don't know ..what else it could be...hmmm mystery.. :scratch:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cinder said:


> A cow blowing it's horn? :ROFL: Too funny!!
> 
> Elk in rut?


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's the noises my bulls make: https://www.audiosparx.com/sa/ringtones/ringtone_lofi.cfm/sound_iid.183553/rtone.true

Is that what you heard?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

male deer and elk make very odd noises. Heard a deer int he woods here one day, kind of like a mooing cow but not. He was calling to the goat does that were in heat, he paced our fence for several hours.
beth


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

no it did no sound like that. Bona Fide. would elk be this far sounth? i am in central southern Mass.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Either that or a donkey, donkeys don't always go 'hee haw' you know. =P


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

rebecka think it might have been a coyote? I know we have been at the barn and have heard em prowling around.....They make some nasty sounds especially if there on prey...on a different note hows that little doe doing that joanne got ya?


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Amos said:


> Either that or a donkey, donkeys don't always go 'hee haw' you know. =P


 :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im going with elk moose or deer. their cries are like a mix between cows and bad brakes


and i would think MA would possibly have an elk population.. i've seen them in texas


i dunno about the coyote though. i live right next to a wildlife reserve ( not the goats though) and i hear them every night.. did you know a single coyote can make 7 sounds at once.. but i'venever heard one sound like a cowhorn


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

Im going to say you have a bear visiting. Watch your goats.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Sometimes peafowl make very off sounds, but usually like the sound of a baby crying.. or like one of wierd cats being strangled.

Ok, so lets break it down, you could have either heard 
1. A sick cow
2. A moose
3. An elk
4. Male deer
5. A donkey
6. coyote
7. bear
8. Or, peafowl.

EDIT: 
Ok, so wheres Bob and his wierd morphed animals?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think we have Moose in MA, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

What kinda of noise pattern did it have? Like was it like a "BLLLLAAAAHHHHHH" or a "MOOOOOEROOOF" or a "EEEEOOOHHHAHAA" or whatever, you get the idea, but that could help us decide :shrug: 

:ROFL:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Amos said:


> What kinda of noise pattern did it have? Like was it like a "BLLLLAAAAHHHHHH" or a "MOOOOOEROOOF" or a "EEEEOOOHHHAHAA" or whatever, you get the idea, but that could help us decide :shrug:
> 
> :ROFL:


 :ROFL: Ok I'm not quite sure I've ever heard ANY of those noises before. The funny part is that I actually sat here trying to sound those out just to get an idea of what sound you were trying to make :ROFL:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Could you have been hearing the Jonas Brothers newest release?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Just Kiddin' said:


> Amos said:
> 
> 
> > What kinda of noise pattern did it have? Like was it like a "BLLLLAAAAHHHHHH" or a "MOOOOOEROOOF" or a "EEEEOOOHHHAHAA" or whatever, you get the idea, but that could help us decide :shrug:
> ...


Your not the only one :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Could you have been hearing the Jonas Brothers newest release?


 :ROFL: I think we all went bonkers...LOL that's to funny... :ROFL:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

crocee said:


> Your not the only one :ROFL:


Oh thank goodness! :ROFL:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

it was like eeeeooohhhh. wow the noises goat people can come up with!!!! ProctorHillfarm, she is doing great.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL!!! :ROFL:


----------

